# TT National Event...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I've followed every link I can to find out more about the TT National Event and can't find out anymore about it!

What happens?
Is there camping all weekend?
What can I expect to see (except TTs obviously)
What traders are going to be there?
What's happening on the track?
Any live music?

Etc etc...

Maybe I'm carrying a white stick and looking to get slapped for missing the bleedin' obvious but I'm struggling man... [smiley=smoking.gif]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We're in the process of putting together a new update for member email and website, but... 

What happens?
We are planning on a couple of hundred TT's present at Donington this year. This year we will obviously have the track, the Donington museum, a couple of chaffeured Q7's to ferry people around, the Audi Driving Experience & Parade lap on the circuit, etc, etc, etc We also have the Paddock Suite which we are trying to fill with Audi/TT exotica 8) 

Is there camping all weekend?
Camping? No, no, no  We book ourselves into a local hotel on Saturday night after cruises to the hotel. We have beer, an informal club AGM, followed by beer, beer & more beer  

What can I expect to see (except TTs obviously)
See point 1 :wink: 

What traders are going to be there?
We're still finalising traders and exhibitors and even though we've not yet had feedback from everyone yet, we have significantly more trader & exhibitors this year than any year previous!

What's happening on the track?
We've booked the last 20 minute slot in every hour for TT's and TTOC members. The first slot after lunch is reserved for newbies. All other slots, except the last slot of the day is reserved for the more experienced trackdayers. The last 20 minute slot is planned for the circuit parade lap! Imagine hundreds of TT's on track at the same time 8) 

Any live music?
Music? Only sweet sound of TT's :wink: 
Though maybe we should consider it for next year  

Tickets available http://[email protected]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for that!

Publicising what is happening at an event always seems to have a positive effect on ticket sales I find... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> Publicising what is happening at an event always seems to have a positive effect on ticket sales I find...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. If you want to contribute to running OUR club, you're more than welcome :wink: We all have proper jobs and families to do this stuff around :wink:  

The update to members will go by this weekend and the website will be updated accordingly


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Easy Tiger, no offence.

I used to run events and the first rule for success is publicity.

If the punter don't know, the punter won't go :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Easy Tiger, no offence.
> 
> I used to run events and the first rule for success is publicity.
> 
> ...


I think I used smileys :wink: 

We have got loads of threads and updates via the website, but at the moment (and following on from this last weekends committee meeting) we're still trying to pull together all the info 

Oh and all anyone needs to do is ask :roll: oh, you did


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay matey.

Anything I can do to help? No promises but like you I'm a TT fan 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Easy Tiger, no offence.


I think you misunderstood what Mark meant by "our". He meant, his, mine, yours - every member..... not "ours" ;-)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Clive,

Okay, that may well be the case all round, but no hard feelings eh?

I was just trying to point out that finding information about the TT Event was a bit of a struggle. I know where it is, when it is and what it is. I just needed to know what happens there which is why I posted in the general forum - I thought last years' attendees could tell me.

Anyway I shall no doubt find out for myself as my wife and I shall be coming this year.

Look forward to meeting you there and I was serious about my offer of help. Like you say the club is 'our' club and I want to be an active part of it!

Suppose I'd better join the TTOC now... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I'm now a fully fledged member!

Looking forward to getting involved with TT land. Who's the area rep for Kent/East Sussex?

OOOOPPS! Should open my eyes! Just been on TTOC website. Klutz...

Cheers

Rich :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Rich

No need for apologies at all. This club is all about making it the biggest and best club in the world  and all help is gratefully received


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

nutts said:


> Rich
> 
> No need for apologies at all. This club is all about making it the biggest and best club in the world  and all help is gratefully received


Okay, so what help do you need?

Cheers

rich


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What can you do and how much time do you have?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well my profession is advertising and marketing on the creative side. I'm a designer, art director, copywriter, photographer and now a videographer - both shooting and editing. I trained for this professionally at the Edit Center in New York and am looking to hone my experience and expand this side of my business.

I work on anything from direct mail to press to radio to TV. My experience crosses the automotive, airlines, travel, financial services and hi-tech electronics worlds.

In the past I have been involved in corporate events and PR. I've worked for BBC TV on current affairs, children's and investigative programmes.

I've dealt with printers, photographers, illustrators, web designers and clients on all levels and am known as a problem solver. I am computer savvy on Apple Mac...

So if at anytime you need the washing up doing just let me know!

As for time, well like everyone else my life is pretty much full. But as long as I know in advance I can normally juggle to fit things in.

I guess flexibility is the name of the game...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Rich

You have an email


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Mark,

The answer is yes, but i'll email you privately shortly...

cheers

Rich


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You have another email


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well my profession is advertising and marketing on the creative side. I'm a designer, art director, copywriter, photographer and now a videographer - both shooting and editing. I trained for this professionally at the Edit Center in New York and am looking to hone my experience and expand this side of my business.
> 
> I work on anything from direct mail to press to radio to TV. My experience crosses the automotive, airlines, travel, financial services and hi-tech electronics worlds.
> 
> ...


Hi Rich. I'm in a similar game - though I do copy only. Also used to work in Tunbridge Wells - my first 'proper' job.

Kell


----------

